# Is this lathe worth it?



## Tony (Dec 7, 2014)

I have almost no knowledge of lathes, either how to use them or what to look for. A friend gave me this one that was his fathers. It is stamped "Walker Turner Co." but no other markings I can see. Everything seems to work fine, it all turns freely. The motor power cord needs to be replaced, but that's all I can see. I don't even know how to mount the motor hanger on it. Thanks in advance for any and all advice! TA


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 7, 2014)

Tony don't know anything about that lathe, but for the price you can't beat it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2014)

For free at least worth setting up, the only concern I have is if the head and tail take standard MT accessories. If not it's pretty much just a dedicated spindle lathe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 7, 2014)

I sure try to fix it up for turning first, but if all else fails you have a multi speed buffing center. Bolt that sucker to the wall by the feet and save floor space, plus then the bed isn't in your way.
Just a thought.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's a good page to read up on it...it was free? of course it's worth it.
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=808&tab=3

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=808&tab=0

I would say the motor mounts behind it ..(forwards in front of you, in relation to you and the pic) and the mount, mounts so that it's hinge is on the bottom side.
Also, it could be that it mounts hanging below the unit and gravity holds the belt tight?

Need a model # or something to get info.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2014)

might be a cool hobby project, wont be worth spending much money on otherwise, I'm guessing it has bushings, not bearings in the head stock, a dead tailstock, and no morse taper. Those old lathes of that size were pretty much designed as one-trick-ponies for turning table legs and such...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Need a model # or something to get info.



Marc, I looked but all I could find was "L136" on the motor mount. Where should I look, is the a hidden spot I'm missing?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=17944 that post says...9 foot bed may be for turning fence posts and rails. Number L136 cast into motor mount.
That is the model number. But I can't seem to find much info on it other than that web page page....


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine does not have a 9' bed, but I appreciate the info Marc! I'll see if I can get this thing going.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2014)

Found some interesting info, looks like those lathes may have been part of a system similar to a shopsmith where you could add on sanders and small table saws to the power end of it. I did find one pic of that style lathe with the motor mounted above the bed. looking at the placement of the headstock and that the belt would hit the rails if you tried to mount motor below you'd almost have to mount the motor behind it or above unless you can move the headstock to the end of the rails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info @Schroedc! I think I will try it with the motor above, just need to figure out the belt size. TA


----------

